# Best Protein/Antler Supplement??



## Gracie D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Just curious as to what you guy's use as a protein or antler growth supplement? I am going to be running feeders all year round at my farm and they are the spinning kind on a timer. I usually run corn which I know has no nutritional value and am looking for something better for my deer. I am in the Northwest corner of Arkansas where there is virtually no crop/farm land.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

I use Antler Max, made by Purina. Available in pellets or block. Purina has been around the block and done their homework very well. You can put a lot of stuff out and the deer will eat it, but that don't mean it is in the deer's best interest, or yours, as a game manager.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Bone d monium. It's what I use and produces incredible results


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

If corn has no nutritional value then why is it fed to cows, pigs, chicken, and in alot of human food. I don't want to sound like a butt, probably too late for that, but I produce corn for a living and know of it's value. Anyways I have read about a peanut feed pellet that has huge protien numbers but it is from Texas area I believe. Soybean distillers gran has good protien numbers and very good digestibility. One more butt comment, isn't Purina the reason that we CWD in deer, because they had too much meat protien in their deer feeds years ago. Good luck with your herd and happy hunting


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

pirogue53 said:


> I use Antler Max, made by Purina. Available in pellets or block. Purina has been around the block and done their homework very well. You can put a lot of stuff out and the deer will eat it, but that don't mean it is in the deer's best interest, or yours, as a game manager.


This doesn't hold up well when it gets wet.


----------



## svillemartin (Jan 29, 2008)

Trace Minerals and corn all year long! Feed em and they will come! And grow!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

A big clover field 30 something percent protein.:wink:


----------



## Dirtdog (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT I am also interested in this matter


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Bone d monium. It's what I use and produces incredible results


Not trying to be an arse, but what are the "incredible results" you speak of? The reason I ask is that a lot of people quote studies showing that mineral supplements do not impact antler growth and that the deer are just there for the salt. I am sure protein is a value but am interested in real world experiences of fellow hunters instead of what images a company can throw on their website. Thanks!


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

I feed my deer corn, soybeans, apples, broccoli, green beans, heck its all good for them!
I also use some mineral products.
keep in mind - your local tractor supply co will have all kinds of good stuff at 1/10th the price


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> If corn has no nutritional value then why is it fed to cows, pigs, chicken, and in alot of human food. I don't want to sound like a butt, probably too late for that, but I produce corn for a living and know of it's value. Anyways I have read about a peanut feed pellet that has huge protien numbers but it is from Texas area I believe. Soybean distillers gran has good protien numbers and very good digestibility. One more butt comment, isn't Purina the reason that we CWD in deer, because they had too much meat protien in their deer feeds years ago. Good luck with your herd and happy hunting


Dude don't be a Butt!!! LOL jk jk, I am just hacking on ya... I like your thought into this, butt I thought corn is mostly used as a filler and and supplemented with other sources of feed. I totally agree with ya in fact that is what I am going to use, along with soybeans and mineral blocks. I have in the past put out a food plot starting in Sept, however I think I will put out a spring/summer plot as well. you know just to see if i can see some results. And that is very interesting thought on CWD linked to Purina, is there any concrete to this because that is what I was going to use as the mineral block.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Corn has little to no nutritional value for humans or deer other than pure energy in the form of carbohydrates. A good protein supplement is Big & J BB2 Nutritional Supplement Deer Attractant heres the info on it:
Crude protein- 18% min 
Crude fat - 8% min 
Crude fiber - 7% max 
Calcium - 0.8% min 1.3% max 
Phosphorus - 0.7% min 
Salt - 0.25% min 0.5 max 
Sodium - 0.5% max 

Another good one that I also use is Golden Deer Nuggets by Record Rack

Crude Protein 13.0% - 
Lysine 0.5% - 
Crude Fat 12.0% - 
Crude Fiber - 14.5% 
Calcium 2.25% 2.75% 
Phosphorus 1.0% - 
Salt 0.05% 0.25% 
Copper 25 PPM - 
Zinc 100 PPM - 
Vitamin A 15,000 IU/LB


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

I would first say you need to invest in a Gravity fed feeder so they can feed as often as possible. Or just build your own which alot of people do and i have before. The spin cast I've found will be eaten too fast off the ground by more than deer and more times than not get wet, swell, mold, and not be eaten thus wasting your time and money. I'm a big fan of the Boss Buck feeder and Record Rack or a local mix of at least 16% protein. We had great results this year with ours and I'm glad we spent the time and money because the drought really hurt others near us. Just my 2 cents


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

i use allot of trace minerals


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

As has been said, Purina is a terrific product. It's been engineered to allow more of the nutrients to be utilized by the animal.

Don't expect huge gains in one season. Nutrients go to the body first. The antlers get what's left over. Depending on the present condition of the deer, it could take a few years to see quantifiable results for both bucks and does. And that's if you're really pouring the feed to them. 

I wouldn't put protein feed in a spin feeder. It needs to be in an on-demand feeder.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't use feeders but use Trophy Rocks during the antler growing season and have had great results the past five years.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

How can anyone measure the results of supplementing protien and minerals on wild/free ranging deer?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> How can anyone measure the results of supplementing protien and minerals on wild/free ranging deer?


I dont think you can measure it however, I think it works on my 160 acres cause I see more healthier bucks and have seen more buck total in the last 5 yrs that I have been doing this. I have been hunting tht same property forthe last 18 yrs and never have seen the like of buck activity that i have seen the last 5 yrs. And it seems like it is getting beter every yr. It may not help antler growth but it has definately drawn in more bucks... Does that make sense to ya?


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

mn5503 said:


> How can anyone measure the results of supplementing protien and minerals on wild/free ranging deer?


Harvest weights have been my best way MN5503. I have weighed every deer since I took over this 1800 acres of land in 2003. The average weight of deer killed on my lease are 15-20 lbs heavier since we started adding minerals and the protein supplements about 5 years ago. I had soybean, iron and clays, winter wheat, oats, and Austrian Winter peas planted before I started the supplemental feed and minerals but the weights did not really increase that much for those first three years. The weights increased after adding the protein feeds and supplemental minerals. I have also noticied an increase in the antler size also. The deer on our lease are 15-20 lbs heavier with larger racks than anywhere within 80 miles of us. We consistently kill deer over 100" which is awesome in our area. A 100" deer makes the Florida book.....lol

Let me also say that we are one of the few clubs within the 80 miles that supplemental feeds our deer and put out minerals year round for them. Most clubs plant foodplots but they dont go the extra mile.

This average weight is when comparing same age classes of deer from 1.5 years to 7.5 years old which is the oldest buck killed on the lease. Our average 1.5 year olds the first 3 years weighed 95-100 lbs. They now weigh 107-117 lbs. Our 2.5 year old the first 3 years were 105-115 and now they are from 125-135. We have seen a nice increase in all our bucks.

The largest doe killed the first 3 years was a 5 year old that was 105. Last year we killed a 4.5 year old that weighted 121.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Buckhavoc said:


> I dont think you can measure it however, I think it works on my 160 acres cause I see more healthier bucks and have seen more buck total in the last 5 yrs that I have been doing this. I have been hunting tht same property forthe last 18 yrs and never have seen the like of buck activity that i have seen the last 5 yrs. And it seems like it is getting beter every yr. It may not help antler growth but it has definately drawn in more bucks... Does that make sense to ya?





> Harvest weights have been my best way MN5503. I have weighed every deer since I took over this 1800 acres of land in 2003. The average weight of deer killed on my lease are 15-20 lbs heavier since we started adding minerals and the protein supplements about 5 years ago. I had soybean, iron and clays, winter wheat, oats, and Austrian Winter peas planted before I started the supplemental feed and minerals but the weights did not really increase that much for those first three years. The weights increased after adding the protein feeds and supplemental minerals. I have also noticied an increase in the antler size also. The deer on our lease are 15-20 lbs heavier with larger racks than anywhere within 80 miles of us. We consistently kill deer over 100" which is awesome in our area. A 100" deer makes the Florida book.....lol
> 
> Let me also say that we are one of the few clubs within the 80 miles that supplemental feeds our deer and put out minerals year round for them. Most clubs plant foodplots but they dont go the extra mile.
> 
> ...



I think the heavier weights and and drawing in more deer makes sense.


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

I hunt and guide on a high fence ranch in Texas and all we do is put out 1500 dollars a month in protein year round.now I know not everybody can afford to do this but it really brings out the best in a deer


----------

